

Dell ships infected motherboards - jackfoxy
http://gcn.com/articles/2010/07/22/dell-ships-motherboards-infected-with-worm.aspx

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Many reports about this matter:

[http://searchyc.com/submissions/dell+motherboard?sort=by_dat...](http://searchyc.com/submissions/dell+motherboard?sort=by_date)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1539705>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1538801>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1536606>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1535818>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1534823>

